# Sick chickens, 2-5 weeks old.



## Birdmom (Sep 20, 2017)

I need help! 
I know I read somewhere on this forum about sick chicks, sneezing, snot, shaking their heads. I was also able to hear one breathing oddly. This started almost a week ago, with one of the younger chicks sneezing. At the time, I assumed it was a cold. I now know chickens don't get colds. I'm just really worried, since it's infected the whole flock of babies and I don't what to lose all of them. I plan to pick up antibiotics tonight, but am not sure what kind. Advice? What are they sick with?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No chickens don't get colds, they get chronic respiratory diseases that can not be cured. As chicks I'm not sure they can recover sufficiently from this even with antibiotics. The only thing I would recommend is Denagard but again, it might not be enough.

Where did these chicks come from? It sounds very much like they came from a flock that has disease or if you have an adult flock already and did not practice biosecurity the chicks got it from your flock.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Chickens dont get colds, they get a specific disease. Chronic Respiratory Disease (CRD) is Mycoplasma Gallisepticum (MG.) Denagard treats mycoplasma diseases. 
It does sound like MG but chicks with MG/MS usually dont survive. How old are the chicks?
Could there be an environmental factor causing symptoms such as fungus/mold spores or ammonia fumes from soiled bedding, improper ventilation, dust, pollen or pesticides?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There was a feed issue with that group of chicks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm also wondering if there's an aflatoxin involved here with the feed issues. Without a necropsy there really isn't any way to know what is going on.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

The symptoms of aflatoxins dont match the respiratory symptoms the chicks are showing. Bloodwork can be done to determine if it's mycoplasma, but you're right, a necropsy on the sickest chick would be best.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't think so but there is so much we're not getting from the OP that all of this is just guessing anyway.


----------

